

For Hardee’s workers, it’s not a parable, it’s a job - bootload
http://www.washingtonpost.com/national/unlike-sen-ernst-for-hardees-workers-its-not-a-parable-its-a-job/2015/03/14/c7a5fd5e-c6ac-11e4-a199-6cb5e63819d2_story.html

======
bootload
From the article: _" Trina Starkey, who is 18, spends hers on rent and ramen
noodles."_

From 'Ramen Profitable': _" Ramen profitable means a startup makes just enough
to pay the founders' living expenses."_ [0]

[0]
[http://paulgraham.com/ramenprofitable.html](http://paulgraham.com/ramenprofitable.html)

